# [Suggestion] Transition hotkeys without using Studio Mode



## Yurlyn (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, exactly what the title says. Right now you can set hotkeys for different transitions as long as they are set in Studio Mode but for these to work one needs to be in Studio Mode. They will not work without this mode. My suggestion is to make them work while not in Studio Mode but they will only be set as the active transition for whenever you do switch scenes, be that with hotkeys or using mouse clicks on the desired scene.
This would save the trouble of having to go into Studio Mode (be it activated using mouse click or hotkey) and having to switch there. It saves time plus it makes it lighter on the system. It is possible to get the actual same result by having a macro doing hotkeys for the transitions:

Enable Studio Mode
Hotkey for the desired scene
Hotkey to activate the transition
Hotkey to disable Studio Mode
Versus:

Set transition type (only used if you actually need a different type of transition then currently set)
Hotkey for desired scene (thus doing the transition chosen)
I'm asking for this since Warmuptill made this great Video Transition/Stinger Transition plugin for OBS Studio and I've been using a video/stinger transition for years even in OBS Classic though I have the transition done externally and capture it with a window capture. The way my current one is setup is actually a 1080p Flash program (used SWF Studio for extra features such as global hotkeys) with some VCam magic, 3D rendered out pictures, image sequences and some Flash animations. It works wonderfully but when I run a heavy game the transitions may lag due to its heaviness (I'm glad it's not all the full 1080p frames anymore like I had during its development) despite actually being pretty lightweight.
To switch scenes I have set macro's on hotkeys on my Logitech G110 keyboard that do the following:

Trigger the transition program to do whatever it needs to do
Trigger OBS Studio to switch to the appropriate scene (OBS technically only needs 2 scenes for this: A block scene and a game scene though I could probably just make it one scene and use more hotkeys to turn on or off certain sources... Brb xD Jk)
The transition program handles the scene's "name" like Welcome, Switching Games, BRB, Technical Difficulties and Ending Stream by switching its text. It also handles my webcam's visibility using some chroma key magic but that's for another time.
If this suggestion is implemented I can switch between two different transitions that I'd need to keep the same transitions as now but make it all even more lightweight since I can just set up my hotkeys differently. The stinger plugin would also need some adjustments since it will do the transition even you switch to the current scene but that only happens when in Studio Mode, not in normal mode which is exactly what is needed for my suggestion. Also, this suggestion could of course be a toggle-able feature.

Sorry for the wall of text :)

Here is a video how it works now (a bit more inside info in its description):


----------

